# Possible infection in genitals?(RESOLVED)



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2010)

I decided to go into the bunny pen and sit with the Fur kids since they were all laying around. I gave everyone a little cuddle and picked Snookium just making sure I sexed him right not that it matters since he's fixed and after I picked D.C. up. I pulled his genitals out and his base is huge and pull the tip up there's something Silver there.
He doesn't like it being played with.

Base





Tip. You can kind of see the silver






Age 6 1/2
Sex Neutered Male

Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? Yes
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? Yes
- is s/he on any medications? Yes. Apo Ciproflox

Just wondering if there's something wrong or am I just over reacting.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2010)

Posting this for reference from the Library on Syphillis:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55375&forum_id=16&jump_to=755352#p755352


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

That doesn't look right. 

I haven't had a rabbit present with one, but I know a swollen penis can be a symptom of a urinary tract infection. 

Could he have been bitten by another rabbit? Its not looking scabby enough to be syphilis, and unlikely it would show up now. 

I'd hazard a guess that if its not a bite, its a UTI. I think you should get him to a vet ASAP. 


sas :clover:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey sas, just wanted to mention that she asked me about his initially on fb chat, while I know you hate that cuz it doesn't make the language here that we need, I encouraged her to again, post here, this place is the best and she even told me loved it tonight. 

Anywhoo, I asked her in chat if there was any crust present, as that may indicate Syphillis more, but in any indication, I told her is was most likely an infection of some sort, not sure what. Post here, rest is here. Just wanted to make that note for further review (and possible library induction).


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool, thanks Crystal! (And I bet the bunny thanks you too). 


sas :clover:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2010)

:biggrin2:Everybun is Welcome!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2010)

Crystal has been a great support through out these past days. Glad to have her as a friend. :hug:
Is it a good idea to separate him so I can watch his output better?
There's noway he get in today. Can this wait till Monday? 


AngelnSnuffy wrote:


> Hey sas, just wanted to mention that she asked me about his initially on fb chat, while I know you hate that cuz it doesn't make the language here that we need, I encouraged her to again, post here, this place is the best and she even told me loved it tonight.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2010)

I have put D.C. inside a cage inside the bunny pen so I can watch his output for the day. If deemed necessary I will take him as an emergency tomorrow.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 16, 2010)

If he's peeing it can probably wait. Any chance you could give him some Metacam? I would think that swelling could be caused by biting, vigorous humping (Ben did this once to the point of bleeding!), urine that is strange (sludgy, wrong pH due to UTI), UTI itself, or passing a bladder stone. The white stuff could be infection/pus, sludge, or a stone. I agree that syphilis is unlikely but I guess it is possible.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> There's noway he get in today. Can this wait till Monday?



I wouldn't wait. If its a UTI, it could go bad fast. And its painful. 

Straining to pee is only one symptom, you can't dismiss the issue if he isn't displaying that symptom when he is displaying another one. 



sas :clover:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

Definitely push fluids, if nobody mentioned that. It will help a UTI or sludge or whatever and not hurt if its a bite or 'enthusiasm'. Has he been in a fight or was he humping anybody? I'm really tired, missing a lot! 


sas :clover:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry that I did not respond to your pm Rebecca 

Ijust checked out my Rudy to compare male parts

Snookum"s penis does look really swollen 

Could the silver be pus? (althoughI am having troubleseeing it in the pic)


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a Dana Krempels post, does the description sound like what you're seeing? *


Question: *_

During a brushing tonight my flatmate who is studying vet nursing has shown me that my de-sexed male rabbit (Whitey) has a swollen penis/foreskin. The whole structure appears to be several times normal size, i.e. bigger in girth, not longer. It doesn't behave like it should look normally, i.e. foreskin/penis almost invisible, and penis long and thin if it's out of its sheath. He seems otherwise healthy. He seems to be eating and drinking normally. He was de-sexed around 2001.

Due to the swelling, it's not clear what part is actually swollen... _ _


*Answer*

When I see rabbits with this symptom, it almost always turns out to be a urinary tract infection that requires antibiotics. Your bunny should be seen by a good rabbit vet ASAP and examined completely for any sign of urinary tract trouble which can include things like bladder sludge or stones. If the vet suspects infection, a urine sample should be sent off for culture and sensitivity testing so you can be sure the prescribed, rabbit-safe antibiotics will do the job. 

Also please ask about pain medication. As you might imagine, this condition is painful, even though the bunny is being stoic. Prey species hide their pain instinctively, so as not to attract predators. But that doesn't mean they don't *feel* pain. By the time a bunny actually shows signs of pain, he is *very* sick. So it's best to avoid that stage and provide him with analgesia right off the bat._ _
_


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 16, 2010)

That sounds like what it could be...


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to add a bit of a caution to Dana's post. The pain meds are important, but in cases like this more than others, they have to be used carefully. Metacam (and other drugs in the NSAID family) restrict plasma flow to the kidneys, so I imagine that if there is a stone issue, this wouldn't been good. Its best to get a diagnosis ASAP before giving him Metacam, or at least make sure he's getting plenty of fluids. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, and cranberry juice! Cranberry will help the bacteria not stick to the bladder wall. 

Really should be pure cranberry juice, though, not a 'cocktail' mix. (You can water it down).


sas :clover:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok i'm gonna do 1 big group reply.


> Snookum"s penis does look really swollen
> 
> Could the silver be pus? (although I am having trouble seeing it in the pic)


It doesn't look quite as bad today. The Silver is not puss, it's like attached to the lining of the inside.
And were and talking about D.C. not Snookium.



> If he's peeing it can probably wait. Any chance you could give him some Metacam? I would think that swelling could be caused by biting, vigorous humping, urine that is strange (sludgy, wrong pH due to UTI), UTI itself, or passing a bladder stone.


I checked his litter once I got home and he had peed. I know how I would get Metacam without going in. I don't think he vigorous humps Smokies. He is know to hump on occasion, but Smokies isn't known to bite.




> Oh, and cranberry juice! Cranberry will help the bacteria not stick to the bladder wall.
> 
> Really should be pure cranberry juice, though, not a 'cocktail' mix. (You can water it down)


Picked some up on the way home. Tropicana Cocktail.
Ingredeients: Water, Glscose-Fructose, Concentrated Cranberry juice, Natural Flavor, Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid)
This is the only Cranberry juice I could fine. I lots of water to it. He doesn't seem to be to interested in it.

He look's so lonely all by himself in the cage.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2010)

Rebecca,

I hope you feel a bit better now that you've gotten some great responses. That's why, thank God, you asked if you should be freaking out, I would do/ask the same thing. 

Thank goodness it may just be a UTI, which likeI said, antis can help.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> having trouble seeing it in the pic)
> 
> It doesn't look quite as bad today. The Silver is not puss, it's like attached to the lining of the inside.
> And were and talking about D.C. not Snookium.


The silver might just be normal connective tissue.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 17, 2010)

pamnock wrote:


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Â Â (having trouble seeing it in the pic)
> ...


That would make sense.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 17, 2010)

Still, that would be really painful. Anything else come out, like sludge or a stone? I hope he can hold through to Monday without pain.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 18, 2010)

He's doing good. I have been watching his output and he's peeing and pooping. Not happy that he's by himself and Smokies I hear isn't happy he's my himself either. 
I'll set up my Video Camera tonight to monitor him through out the night and see if it looks like he's having problems.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> He's doing good. I have been watching his output and he's peeing and pooping. Not happy that he's by himself and Smokies I hear isn't happy he's my himself either.
> I'll set up my Video Camera tonight to monitor him through out the night and see if it looks like he's having problems.


Glad to hear he is looking ok. Try to get some sleep instead of looking at the bunny cam  What a great bun mom you are :thumbup


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish it was a webcam. I set up Digital Video Cam put it on the tripod and hit record. It's on night vision so the light shouldn't bother him to much.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better! Thank goodness.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 20, 2010)

DC's genitals have gone back to normal.  You can still see the silver lining when you sex him. 
He has a recheck this thursday for his eye.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay!! That's great he's still lookin good.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad he's doing better - hope his eye is all better too!


----------

